# GT DYNO's 3 of them $180 for ALL



## blincoe (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello, i have these GT dyno's I need to get rid of.

all 3 of them for $180 and I have a box of parts for an additional $30 or buy everything for $200


alecjamesblincoe@yahoo.com / my phone number is 562-685-1199

Located in Lakewood California


----------



## freddy (Mar 12, 2017)

will u ship


----------

